# Advertising



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Missing the shutoff, vacuum relief, didn't pipe the t+p, no seismic straps, but hey at least they remembered to put on their sticker!


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess its a good thing they don't need a vacuum relief valve. Shut-off valve, yes, T+P yes as well.


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

National Plumbing Code of Canada 2005

2.6.1.7(8) A vacuum-relief valve shall be installed when any tank may be subject to back-siphonage.


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

But he's a professional


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe the tied the tank into a hose bib line and the hose bib had a built in vacuum breaker? did you guys think about that? And you just shut off the hose bib if you want to stop water to the tank? 

I think you guys really need to start thinking with an open mind and investigating things a little more before you much such accusatory posts. Just because the valve isn't near the tank, doesn't mean there isn't still a valve. Could you not consider the valve out on the city street a valve? It'll all shut off water to the tank. 

As far as seismic straps, that's what the walls are for. Besides, if a tank is gonna walk all over you, I think you got other concerns! I've had no problem slipping the inspector a $50 if he'll consider the 2" lip on the tank pan acceptable for seismic protection from tank movement. Besides, why put the $$$ into the wholesalers pockets when you can just line the inspectors?

What's the point of piping the T & P - its all gonna hit the floor anyways, one way or another.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Scott K said:


> Maybe the tied the tank into a hose bib line and the hose bib had a built in vacuum breaker? did you guys think about that? And you just shut off the hose bib if you want to stop water to the tank?
> 
> I think you guys really need to start thinking with an open mind and investigating things a little more before you much such accusatory posts. Just because the valve isn't near the tank, doesn't mean there isn't still a valve. Could you not consider the valve out on the city street a valve? It'll all shut off water to the tank.
> 
> ...



Really? Tied the tank to a hose bibb? Surely you are kidding. If you are not, and do not understand how a vacuum breaker to a hose bibb works, or its purpose, please visit DIY chatroom, to find out. 

If there is a fixture or water outlet below the WH, you are required, by law, to install a vacuum breaker. I will not go into detail to explain why. You call yourself a journeyman plumber, you should know why. And no, a curb cock does not satisfy the requirement for a control valve to a water heater. How will Suzie Homeowner turn the supply off when the heater starts to leak?

Then you ask "Whats the point of piping the T & P?" Man, get a clue. I guess you've never seen one dump water. Water that will put you, or a child, in the hospital with painfull injuries. But, the point is, it is required, by law, to do it. So, do it. 

All those rules and laws are worthless, I guess. Written for no reason at all. No to protect the public, from........someone like you.

Why don't you go and bribe your way out of something.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Scott K said:


> What's the point of piping the T & P - its all gonna hit the floor anyways, one way or another.


Why would you just run it to dump on the floor. Here we are required to run a T&P through an indirect waste. If a T&P blows, you've got a lot of pressure and very hot water, probrably enough you could kill a small child. Deffinately send some people to intensive care. What happens when it starts dripping and the HO puts a plug in it. A gas water heater will shoot of like a rocket!


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry guys - I was utilizing 100% sarcasm. FISH ON!


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

wundumguy said:


> National Plumbing Code of Canada 2005
> 
> 2.6.1.7(8) A vacuum-relief valve shall be installed when any tank may be subject to back-siphonage.


Oh, My Bad aay. Wasn't thinking Canadian Codes IPC Sect. 504.2 - BOTTOM fed water htrs. and bottom fed tanks connected to water htrs. shall have a vacuum relief valve installed.(APPLIES ONLY IN U.S.).TOP fed water htrs. usually come with a weep hole in the dip tube don't they???
Sect.503.1 Cold water line valve servicing water htr. ONLY!!!
Sect. 502.4 Seismic supports-Where earthquake loads are applicable in accordance with the IBC. How many earthquakes do you guys have annually???

Come on (no disrespect intended)


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

It is possible that a "handyman" came in after Chadwick and did that work. Hard to believe someone would put their name on that. Did you ask the homeowner if it was Chadwick in there last by any chance? 
I'm pretty sure Spencer knows that guys son.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I routinely place my stickers on tanks I did not install. In fact if I find your sticker on my new clients wh, I can tell you that it will be coming off and/or covered up by my sticker. I would of course have been all over that with the ho. I replaced a 40 gal elec the other day that was similarly installed by an 
"electrician" that the ho knew. No iso vlv, no txt, vac relief is not required on top inlet here. I was all over it and even mildly scolded the ho over it since she was my client and I had quoted her for a professionally installed 40 gal ng the year before. She obviously didn't care for my price and subsequently had an "electrician" she knew from work install the tank which she had received "free" from the power company for converting from ng to elec. She had water running through the relief line and called me a year later (this was the other day). When I saw it I explained that this was either a pressure problem or a failed t&p but because there was no iso valve and because the water was steadily running through the relief line, there was no way for me to accurately test the pressure. So her bottom line was $200 for the iso vlv so I could test, plus another $200 if it was simply the t&p or $369 if it was the prv, plus the txt at $269 to bring it all up to current code. She saw quickly that she was better off just writing it off to poor judgement and having me convert her back to gas, which of course, I did. Not a hard sell because for the year she had the elec wh she had grown to loathe elec whs. Her net cost was a little over $600 on the wh after her gas company rebates for converting to gas from elec plus ultimately she did need a prv at additional cost of course.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> I routinely place my stickers on tanks I did not install....


Same here.


----------

